# Diving not driving



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone ever seen this "bug" before? I'm on 32.2.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Did you activate the 007 Easter egg?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Yes, I had some time to kill in my car today. Does it mean something?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

FF35 said:


> Yes, I had some time to kill in my car today. Does it mean something?


I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## bento (Aug 7, 2018)

I guess you have a new feature/mode in your car. Time to plan a diving trip.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


Awesome


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Nice find, submarine mode!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

FF35 said:


> Awesome


----------

